# Do I actually need wides?



## jasbar (Jul 17, 2017)

So I currently own a pair of burton ruler wides size 12 (mens). Using the method described on this board I measure width of right foot as 10.8cm and left foot 11cm. I know length is correct as my toe just barely brushes fromt of boot standing fully straight and pulls back a little when bending knees.

So the reason this is important is I am pre-ordering burton ruler step ons which aren't wide. I can possibly get some photon wides from somewhere else but the scarcity of the step ons means i need to get it right the first time. 

Is there a chart somewhere that tells you when you need wide vs standard? Given I did one season in wide already should i play it safe and stay wides? I did have left toe numbness but i now think this might have been over tightening.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Jas,

A few things. Just brushing the end is far too large. Also, The width that you will need will change based on your foot length. Additionally, Wide is not all one thing. There are varios widths available. For instance E width needs to be treated differently than EEE. Width is every bit as important as length.

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

I will be doing the same and posted on here. I've only had uncomfortable boots ever since I started riding again about 3 or 4 yrs ago.
Before that my boots were way to large. But I didnt know what I know now.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasbar (Jul 17, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Jas,
> 
> A few things. Just brushing the end is far too large. Also, The width that you will need will change based on your foot length. Additionally, Wide is not all one thing. There are varios widths available. For instance E width needs to be treated differently than EEE. Width is every bit as important as length.
> 
> ...



Ok I remeasured as directed and this time I got my wife to help and we used a straight piece of board on the other side to make sure I was more accurate.

Right: 28.5cm length 10.4cm width
Left: 28.5cm length 10.7cm width

There is one other variable which is this measurement is first thing in the morning not long out of bed. Due to a previous dvt in my left leg, my left leg and foot can swell a bit during the day, so I might recheck again a bit later.

I also heavily pronate, my arches pretty much collapse so I would guess this flattens the foot out a certain amount as well.

I retried the boot on and I think I undersold the toe touching the front. There is slight pressure on big toe when standing straight, but nothing uncomfortable. I also don't feel any room width wise in that I can feel both sides of the boot on my foot, so makes me worried if I went to standard width burton it would be actual pressure. The current boots I only wore for 10 days of snowboarding in total as well so may not be worn in yet. This next trip will be a total of 13 days snowboarding.

Regarding the left toe going numb, this didn't occur when I was able to do wide carves but it did happen when I was doing too much heel side stopping (i.e when i was struggling with a section of the mountain) so I think it was related to weight being put on front foot too much for too long (was really bad down a really long cat track that I struggled big time on). I think the issue was:

*Boot compression syndrome. This is when the boot puts too much pressure on the Tibial nerve or its lower branches (the lateral or medial plantar nerves). *


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Jasbar,

28.5 cm is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.4 cm is a "normal" D width. and 10.7 cm is a Mid range E width. There is only one brand that designs their wide boots for E width. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 10.5. 

STOKED!


----------



## jasbar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Wired,

I already have the step on bindings, so I kind of need to commit to the burton step on boots. I have 2 choices the photon wide step ons or the burton ruler step ons. So given those parameters which of the lesser of the 2 evils should i choose then? :/


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Jasbar, I can't really help you there. If your measurements are correct, Burton does not have a step on product for you. It is way more important to get the right boors then to get step on. If you would like to post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken then I will be happy to confirm.


----------



## jasbar (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## jasbar (Jul 17, 2017)

Ok so I guess from you recommending wide boots I should go for the wides then.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Wait. You have errors in your measurements. One of your feet is well over 11 cm wide and one is over 28.5 long. We need to do your width measurements again. Please put your whole foot against the wall so that your ankle bone is also touching the wall and then remeasure.


----------



## jasbar (Jul 17, 2017)

Ok remeasured, used place mat to find exact widest/longest point and then took foot away and measured from wall to there ensuring tape was fully taut, not at an angle and actually touching wall. I also made sure ankle bone was fully touching wall and same with medial when doing width.

I got
left foot length 28.8cm, width 10.9cm
right foot length 28.5cm width10.6cm

e.g


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

OK, 28.8 is Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. You are still an E width at 10.9 cm so my model suggestions remain unchanged (just go with size 11). I would not suggest Burton Wide boots for you as they are designed for EEE width and that is two width sizes too large. Width is every bit as important as length. 


STOKED!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> OK, 28.8 is Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. You are still an E width at 10.9 cm so my model suggestions remain unchanged (just go with size 11). I would not suggest Burton Wide boots for you as they are designed for EEE width and that is two width sizes too large. Width is every bit as important as length.
> 
> 
> STOKED!


I measured my foot.

Its 25.5 cm in length and 4 cm wide.

I looked up the size, it's a 7.5 u.s size and I'm considered a "E" wide.

I'm looking into buying a salomon synapse wide. theres a synapse that's on sale but only in a size 7.

Would that be too tight on my toe or would the size 7 work?

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

2by2handsofblue said:


> I measured my foot.
> 
> Its 25.5 cm in length and 4 cm wide.
> 
> ...


Hi 2by2,

25.5 is the largest size in the range for Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. Did yo mean 4 inches? That would be EE width.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi 2by2,
> 
> 25.5 is the largest size in the range for Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. Did yo mean 4 inches? That would be EE width.


Oops.
Yes its 25.5 cm in length and 10cm width. 
I believe I did measure the width correctly. 
Just below my pinky toe to the bunion or the ball of my big toe. 

Any suggestions for a boot. I prefer a stiffer boot.



Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

The Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide are excellent choices.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> The Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide are excellent choices.


So the synapse would not fit me well?

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Based on the measurements above you are EE width. I will be happy to confirm if you post images of your barefoot measurements being taken.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Based on the measurements above you are EE width. I will be happy to confirm if you post images of your barefoot measurements being taken.


Here's a pic of my feet with measurements. 
I emailed evo and they suggested the synapse size 8 with my EE wide feet would work.

















Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Here's a pic of my feet with measurements.
> I emailed evo and they suggested the synapse size 8 with my EE wide feet would work.


Hi,

No, you would not want those. Your length is correctly measured at 25.4 cm which is Mondopoint 255. You will want size 7.5 US in snowboard boots not size 8. You measurement above is for EE width. The Solomon Wide boots max at E width. You will not want those. You have measured your width backwards but it would only get wider if you reversed it (so that the medial side was against the wall). You will want either the Burton Ruler Wide or the Burton Photon Wide in size 7.5 US.


STOKED!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, you would not want those. Your length is correctly measured at 25.4 cm which is Mondopoint 255. You will want size 7.5 US in snowboard boots not size 8. You measurement above is for EE width. The Solomon Wide boots max at E width. You will not want those. You have measured your width backwards but it would only get wider if you reversed it (so that the medial side was against the wall). You will want either the Burton Ruler Wide or the Burton Photon Wide in size 7.5 US.
> 
> ...


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------

